# I became a Patron and pledged $10.00



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi! I recently pledged $10.00 and was wondering how long it usually takes to receive the badge?
Thank you.


----------



## Costello (Sep 29, 2018)

hi there!
it takes less than 24 hours, see your account has been upgraded already 
as far as we know there isnt any way to make it automatic, so it takes a human to perform the account upgrades
thanks for your support and welcome to the club


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)

Costello said:


> hi there!
> it takes less than 24 hours, see your account has been upgraded already
> as far as we know there isnt any way to make it automatic, so it takes a human to perform the account upgrades
> thanks for your support and welcome to the club


Thank you. c:


----------



## filfat (Nov 12, 2018)

Costello said:


> hi there!
> it takes less than 24 hours, see your account has been upgraded already
> as far as we know there isnt any way to make it automatic, so it takes a human to perform the account upgrades
> thanks for your support and welcome to the club



AFAIK there’s a Patreon api available. You could possibly use that (provided there’s a way to match the patreon account with gbatemp account) to automatically give out badges.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 3, 2018)

wow.just $10?


----------



## coppertj (Dec 17, 2018)

I plan on donating to patron today because ads are slowing down my phone and I love this site too much to just block the ads <3


----------



## Quantumcat (Dec 20, 2018)

coppertj said:


> I plan on donating to patron today because ads are slowing down my phone and I love this site too much to just block the ads <3


Lovely to hear


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2018)

filfat said:


> AFAIK there’s a Patreon api available. You could possibly use that (provided there’s a way to match the patreon account with gbatemp account) to automatically give out badges.


possible, but people almost never use the same username and/or email address (even though we ask them to) so i dont know how efficient that would be


----------

